# question about common plecos



## fish4berly (Oct 16, 2007)

i have a common pleco that's about 13 inches long or so, he's a big guy. i put in 3 cardinal tetras yesterday and now i can't find one of them. is it possible that maybe it died and he ate it? the cardinal was acting funny almost as soon as i put him in the tank, he swam about 2/3rds of the way up and just sat right up next to one of the plants. he ate ok and everything last night but when i got up this morning i couldn't find him. i've moved everything to see if he was under it or inside but no luck. the only other thing i can think of is maybe my pleco ate him, but i haven't the slightest clue if they even do that or what. please help, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes he may have ate him.


----------



## fish4berly (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks for the help. i guess he died and got eaten or he disappeared or something. i still haven't found him. i thought i lost another one, but he was just hiding!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

He ate him....


----------

